# Dark Start



## ToppGuy2018 (4 mo ago)

I am a newbie and have just purchased a tank, a bag of Amazonia and some dragon stones. I have set my tank up and ready to try out the 'Dark Start' method to cycle my tanks. I have read from many sources about this approach. The only unsure step is that should the tank be covered with some material such that it will be completely dark during the cycle period?


----------

